

Show HN: My First Libgdx Android Game (Animal Puzzle) - sabiux
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sabiux.puzzle.android

======
sabiux
Hey guys, I’ve just released my first Android Game called Animal Puzzle.This
simple puzzle game is primarily aimed at children under four (4) years old.
The goal is to entertain the children while learning to recognize the names
and sounds of some animals. It is a very simple game and try to avoid
frustration by providing a puzzle that is not too difficult.

I would love to hear some feedback from you guys on what you think about the
game. Install from Google Play

